# Has anyone rode the gondolas in Vegas?



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 10, 2021)

This was so fun!


----------



## Shero (Dec 10, 2021)

No - but I have been on this one!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 10, 2021)

Retired & Loving It! said:


> This was so fun!


Yes


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 10, 2021)

Yes, back in Nov. 2019 when I took my hubby to Vegas for his 60th birthday. We bought one of the pictures they took of us.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 10, 2021)

Yes...the Venetian and its gondola ride is real nice.  We also enjoy going to the top of the Stratosphere and Eifel towers when we visit Vegas.  The next time we go, we will probably take the "High Roller" Ferris wheel ride.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 10, 2021)

Shero said:


> No - but I have been on this one!


Me too!  I so miss Venice.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> No - but I have been on this one!


Wow! What an experience! Hopefully we’ll get there one day!


----------



## Shero (Dec 13, 2021)

Retired & Loving It! said:


> Wow! What an experience! Hopefully we’ll get there one day!



Oh, I hope you guys do get there. You will love it. I can recommend the hotel we stayed in The Rialto, next to the Rialto Bridge. I am enjoying your videos!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 13, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> Yes, back in Nov. 2019 when I took my hubby to Vegas for his 60th birthday. We bought one of the pictures they took of us.


It was so fun!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> Oh, I hope you guys do get there. You will love it. I can recommend the hotel we stayed in The Rialto, next to the Rialto Bridge. I am enjoying your videos!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 13, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Yes...the Venetian and its gondola ride is real nice.  We also enjoy going to the top of the Stratosphere and Eifel towers when we visit Vegas.  The next time we go, we will probably take the "High Roller" Ferris wheel ride.


There are so many more places to want to see!!


----------



## Oldntired (Dec 13, 2021)

Retired & Loving It! said:


> This was so fun!


Yes, several years ago. Very relaxing.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 17, 2021)

Oldntired said:


> Yes, several years ago. Very relaxing.


We loved it!


----------

